# Giant snowman in Guilderland NY



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

Here is what I have been Working on all winter. Its about 24' tall. Its getting alot of attention from all the news channels and papers around here. Lots of people stop and take pictures with it. Sometimes i can even get in my own driveway. Enjoy


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

Very cool!


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I just watched this the other day. It's pretty cool. It'll be a normal size snowman just in time for Halloween.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

nice work.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

That's awesome


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

That thing is huge.


----------



## rainywinter (Jan 26, 2009)

Made me smile. That's cool.
Not enough snow here in SE Alaska to make a snowball. In fact zero snow so far this year.


----------



## MSB1766 (Jan 9, 2003)

It is HUGE, I live about a mile away from it.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Great job, how tall is it?


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

About 24' high.


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

That will look even better in a few weeks with some nice mowing stripes around it.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I like it.. Might have to try that next season


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

That is really cool. I bet the kids love it. I got to ask, where the heck do you find a hat that big?What are you using for the corn cob pipe? Please keep posting pics as it melts over the next few months. You should get a poll going on how long that pile will be there. I say june 6th.


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

The hat is 4" drain pipe. The pipe is a 5 gal bucket on a 4" pipe. I will post some melting pics this weekend.


----------



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

how long did it take to make it and how did you make it


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

How did you make the scarf ?

I might have to make one next season.

Where did you get all the snow ?


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

How about @an updated pic...


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

Sorry for the delay in the updated pics. He is looking pretty gross right now, but we still get people stopping to check on him.


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

here is one from today. he lost his hat in a wind storm yesterday.


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

Frosty gone yet?


----------

